# Burner does not recognize blank DVDs



## Super2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a Toshiba M35X-S309 laptop with a Mat****a UJDA760 DVD/CDRW combo drive using Sonic Record Now, Version 7.22 software that came with the laptop. It worked great for about a year & a half, up until a month ago, when it stopped reading blank DVDs. Everything else seems to work, including reading & writing CDs, and playing DVDs. I tried reinstalling the drive and the software, shutting down my ZoneAlarm firewall, and also my AVG anitvirus, and it still would not read blank DVDs. So for the next step I reformatted the whole computer using the Toshiba reinstall disk that came with the computer, and the drive worked normally again, so I think the drive is fine, but sometime after the reformat as I was installing my favorite programs and updating both Windows XP w/SP-2, and other programs and software the drive quit recognizing blank DVDs again, and I've tried several different brands and types. Does anyone have a solution or any input for me?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Super2006 said:


> ... Mat****a UJDA760 DVD/CDRW combo drive ....when it stopped reading blank DVDs.


 

Why would you try to be reading blank DVDs? There is nothing there to read if the DVD is blank.

From what I can tell, the Mat****a UJDA760 can not burn DVDs:

http://www.netcomdirect.com/pamauj24dvsl.html
http://www.pcupgrade.co.uk/productdetails.asp?ProductID=2261&categoryid=322


----------



## Super2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for replying, and that is correct, it will not burn DVDs anymore. What I meant to say was that it would not recognize blank DVDs anymore. Do you have any suggestions?..........Dave


----------



## GGCS (Jun 13, 2007)

will it read?
have you tried both "original" and burnt dvd's different formats diferent data types?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Super2006 said:


> it will not burn DVDs *anymore*.


As far as I can tell, reading reviews of the Toshiba M35X-S309 and the specifications for the Mat****a UJDA760 drive, that particular model number notebook and drive could never burn DVD discs of any kind at any time.

Exactly what are you expecting to happen when you put a blank recordable DVD in the drive?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Basically, what every one is trying to say, is that you can't write to blank DVD's with a DVD/CDRW, as it can only read DVD/CDs and write CDs.


----------



## Super2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, it seems to read original, and all other types of DVD media that I have tried, I just can't burn DVDs because it does not recognize the blank DVD disk. It does burn CDs however..............Dave


----------



## Super2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

It burned DVDs fine up until just recently.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Super2006 said:


> It burned DVDs fine up until just recently.


You might want to double check the model number of the burner. All of the on-line retailers that I could find selling a Matsu****a/Mat****a/Panasonic model UJDA760 drive, list it as being able to burn CD/RW discs only and being able to read CDs and various DVD disc formats. There is no mention of any DVD burning capabilities.


----------



## sandholme (Jun 15, 2007)

My machine has also just started behaving this way. It Reads DVDs but no longer recognises blank DVDs in either writer. 

I posted more details in another thread (DVD-ROM) but I've just noticed that has a thumbs down. As I've only joined tonight I'm not sure quite what that means here yet or how much notice is taken of it.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You can download the Nero Info Tool from HERE, and it will tell you the capabilities of your drive (or drives "...in either writer").


----------



## sandholme (Jun 15, 2007)

I did a system restore back to June 1st which took out Itunes 7.2 and various windows updates. This seems to have cured the problem (mostly) It still says blank CD when I put in a blank DVD but I can at least burn DVDs again.


----------



## TomHeyd (Mar 19, 2006)

I have sucessfully made DVD from my PC in the past.

Recently all the burning programs crash about 3/4 through the process.

So I thought I had a bad box of DVD. The always use some National / major brands. Never store brands.

NERO InfoTool says my DVD can read and write all the common disc formats and all is good.

Put new DVD in drive and see what explorers says? It says brand new DVD is alread full??

I do have ITUNES installed but I cannot say for sure if the problem occured before or after Itunes.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## HNX (Nov 7, 2007)

Super2006 said:


> It burned DVDs fine up until just recently.


yo dude are the guy that speaks indi?? the one from BW???


----------

